# Have you ever seen a peacock smiling ?



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Ola,

This is what happened to a 5" temensis thinking it could swallow a 3" angelfish :laugh:

Smiiiiiiiiile









Now probably thinking he could never do it...









My favorite one, look how surprised his friend seems to be :laugh: 









I love pbass


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Igarapé said:


> [snapback]1087043[/snapback]​


This picture is great








Did he manage to finish his meal?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That cichla looks pretty funny this way









It would probably get my vote in the N-POTM competition........


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those are some sweet, Hilarious Pictures.
Im with Judazzz, Did he finish it??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

:laugh: Great pics, bet the angel didnt find it that funny but i did!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that one with his buddies suprised look is great


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Lol yeah pbass are hella fun!!!
Eat anything or attak anything in their tank, that will fit into their mouth)


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ahahah thats rad man!

awsome


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..very cool shot..


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How many in that tank?

And that first pic is def POTM material.


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for comments guys









He actually fought for 2 hours before he could swallow it; then felt at the bottom of the tank







He's fine today









Adrien


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

That is hilarious. I've seen my bros flowerhorn eat a shrimp and he couldn't swallow it.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics







I can't help but laugh at the bulging eyes


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i would be smiling to if i were a fish eating an angel fish lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> that one with his buddies suprised look is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































omg im dead


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hahaha thats great.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahaha cool! He sure got him!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol nice pics dude i voted for u


----------

